

It's time to start eating bugs instead of turkeys - qhoc
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141129043412-5439992-it-s-time-to-bring-insect-based-food-to-mainstream-consumption

======
myopinion404
It is time to understand that this kind of noise is result of EU grants given
to research eating bugs.

I am not arguing that eating much of meat is necessary - I do not eat much of
the meat and maybe there are some benefits in eating bugs.

But I am sure that people in responsible nations who to not bread
exponentially do not need to change their habits because of people who do.

~~~
qhoc
It doesn't make sense to eat bugs right now. It's too expensive. That may
sound ridiculous but it is true. The cheapest form is to consume them directly
without heavy processing but we, American, don't do that (they look gross!!).
So my point is at insects as food is still in very early phase until it can
reach that cost vs. benefit curve. One day, we eat lunch protein bar made from
roaches and we don't even care.

